# Finally a Serious Bandsaw



## brtech (May 26, 2010)

I got this saw recently and have nearly the same reaction. I think it's a fabulous tool, and I'm surprised at the couple of problems I had, even when they were easy to fix. In my case, I had a belt squeal (easy fix, loosen the nuts, press down on the motor while tightening them back up), and an ill fitting insert. I got them to send me another insert, which had the same problem (fits the "far" side, not the "near side"). The solution for me was simple. The part that doesn't fit has the blade exit cut in it. I stuck in in my vise and closed it a bit. Fits fine now.

I had a small problem getting to talk to Laguna service. I called the number listed in the book, reached an operator who always transferred me to someone's email. After a couple hours and 3 tries, I emailed them. Got a call back within the hour from a very knowledgeable, very helpful tech who was mistified why the earlier attempts to call hadn't resulted in a call back. He walked me through the belt squeal fix and sent out the insert.

But I did a bunch of resawing on it, and it works GREAT. The saw is also gorgeous.


----------



## Fishinbo (Jun 11, 2012)

Usually, free blades are useless. Great review.


----------



## brtech (May 26, 2010)

The saw does not come with a blade. I bought an generic 1/4" 6 tpi for general use and a Woodslicer 3/4" for reswawing.


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

Glad to hear it was a good purchase and should serve you well for a long time


----------



## Dedvw (Jul 6, 2010)

I had a chance to use my saw for the first time in a month today (its been cooold in my shop) and it reminded me how great this saw runs. I have the 5/8" Shearforce blade on it and makes super smooth cuts in hardwood.


----------



## Mambrax (Apr 26, 2014)

I love mine realy a fantastic tool.


----------



## Bill_Steele (Aug 29, 2013)

I also bought this same saw recently (12/2014). I decided to build a mobile base for it before I even took it out of the box. The saw's stock table height of 38", felt a little low to me (I'm 6'4") and I wanted to get it up closer to my waist. The table height is now 44" and feels much better to me. This is my first bandsaw, so I don't have prior BS experience to compare it against. Compared to my other tools this is very high quality-as the others have stated. I too experienced the ill fitting insert.



















My insert fits the opening, but it is tight. I think I could do a little filing, but I don't mind the snug fit.

I don't really notice annoying vibration or noise while operating the saw, but one time I found that if the locking nut on the table tilt bolt-the one closest to the spine of the saw-is loose, then I get some noise and vibration. I find that if I press down on that back edge of table while tightening the trunion locks, that I get much less noise and vibration.

My fence was not perfectly square to the table. I shimmed with painter's tape until it was very close.

I sorta wish the trunion knobs/locks were round. I think it might be easier to remove and adjust the table-although the knobs on the table are nice and work just fine.

I wish the saw had a small brake-maybe something near the on/off switch that I could push with my hand.

I've been using a 1/4" and 1/2" blade (Timberwolf 3-4 tpi blades). Both of these cut very well. Interesting note, I only had to tension the 1/2" blade to the middle of the 3/8" tension scale in order to get rid of "flutter". Does anyone with the Timberwolf blades find that they need less tension than the bandsaw tension scale would indicate? I also bought a 1/2" Woodslicer which I have not yet tried.

I did not buy the light or the mobile kit (obviously). I use a magnetic light.

All in all I like the saw and have no regrets with the purchase.

-Bill


----------



## Bill_Steele (Aug 29, 2013)

UPDATE: I noticed the other day that the fence that came with my saw was not flat. I know it has those flat ridges and valleys-but on my fence if I lay a straight edge across the fence (height dimension) the center "ridge" is slightly higher than all the other ridges. I called Laguna-explained the situation-they decided to ship me another fence-got it a few days later. Good customer service!


----------



## HuskerHardwood (Jun 7, 2013)

Chem: thanks so much for this review. I am just now starting to look at a replacement for my Craftsman 22400 12 inch bandsaw, and I am seriously considering this Laguna 14 Twelve.

Bill_Steele: I am also considering mounting the 1412 to a cabinet stand that I made for my Craftsman saw. Can you tell me how tall your stand is (from the floor to the mounting base of the saw). Then I can figure out how high the table will be if I mount it to my cabinet. Thank you!


----------



## Bill_Steele (Aug 29, 2013)

HuskerHardwood-my mobile base is 23-1/4" tall (from floor to top) which puts the bandsaw table at 43-3/4" from the floor.


----------



## HuskerHardwood (Jun 7, 2013)

Bill_Steele: Thank you for the quick reply and information! I am getting close to placing an order for one of these saws. I am also glad to see that you are not having vibration issues, as I read several reviews that talked about replacing the original tires with aftermarket versions.


----------



## Bill_Steele (Aug 29, 2013)

HuskerHardwood: No problems experienced yet. This is my first bandsaw so I'm not sure how this one comapres to other saws. For a frame of reference, I'm able to balance a nickel on it's edge on the saw table while the saw is running (1/2" blade). There is some small vibration. My mobile base is also heavy. I made it about 125-140 pounds. The lower section has concrete pavers in it to add ballast. Perhaps this helps absorb some vibration? My thought was that a heavy base would make it less "tippy". I'm very happy with how it turned out.

I have noticed that the tires are not uniform all the way around the wheel. There are some small gaps on the sides, but this does not seem to affect the tracking or how the blade rides on the tire. I do not plan to replace them.

I did find that the fence was not flat (in addition to not being square to the table). I contacted Laguna and they sent me a new fence (just the aluminum part). The new fence is flat and after shimming the bottom a little with painters tape-it's also square to the table.

The saw cuts effortlessly. It's a joy to use. It feels solid and of high quality. I don't regret the purchase one bit.


----------



## chem (Jan 2, 2014)

HuskerHardwood. Not so fast on replacing that Craftsman 22400! You really need both (these are two of my three bandsaws). You are much more likely to use the appropriate blade and have it well set up when you don't need to change blades. Also I found out I could not fit a Carter circle cutting jig on the Laguna (the table is huge which is nice, but it extends too close to the column to allow the jig to clamp). The jig works flawlessly on the Craftsman 22400 and benefits from having a narrower blade.


----------



## HuskerHardwood (Jun 7, 2013)

Yeah, my problem is space. I have a garage based workshop, so most all of my power tools are on wheels so I can move them out away from the wall for use. Unfortunately, all of my space is used up, so I don't see a way to keep the old bandsaw. Plus, it helps my case with the wife if I can at least get a little money back by selling the old one!

Can I also ask what people would recommend for blades for this saw (size and brand name)? I would like to start out with one for general purpose work (cutting curves in up to 3/4 inch thick wood), and another one dedicated for re-sawing.

I appreciate everyone's inputs on these forums. I have learned a lot just looking through them.


----------



## brtech (May 26, 2010)

I got a 3/4" Wood Slicer and a 1/4" 6 tpi generic blade from Highland for my 14-12.


----------



## HuskerHardwood (Jun 7, 2013)

I just wanted to post an update on my bandsaw decision. I received a new Laguna 1412 earlier this week, and have been busy setting it up and adjusting it. Overall, I am pretty impressed with the saw. The cast iron table is easy to pivot, the blade tensioning system works well, and I think I am really going to like the ceramic guides in lieu of ball bearings. It runs smooth, and is pretty quiet. I had similar issues as some others have mentioned (the throat insert was too snug, and the fence needed a little shimming to get a perfect 90 degrees to the table. I also made my own fence clamping screw with a brass tip that was shorter, so the bottom door would not hit it when opening it.

I built my own stand for it because like some others, I wanted the table a little higher than the included base provides.

I did want to mention to others who have purchased this saw that I found a wiring error on the outlet mounted to the side of the backbone of the saw. On mine, I plugged in an outlet tester just to verify that the outlet was "live" whenever the saw was plugged in, and I discovered that the "hot" (black wire), and "neutral" (white wire), were reversed! This will normally not cause any problems, but if you were to plug in a two wire light (like a cheap clamp on light), the threaded portion of the lamp's socket would be connected to the "hot" wire, which could be a potential shock hazard.

I was able to remove the switch assembly to get to the back of the outlet, and was then able to barely get my hand in to release the clips on the back of the outlet to pop it out. The wires are then easy to switch to the correct terminals on the outlet (the larger "slot" on the outlet should be the "neutral" (white) wire.

I don't know if mine was just a wiring error, or if that is the way all of them are being assembled. I sent an email to Laguna, but wanted to pass this along to anyone on this site that has this saw, just in case.


----------



## Bill_Steele (Aug 29, 2013)

Nice looking mobile stand HuskerHardwood. I like the storage you have incorporated. Great job!


----------



## HuskerHardwood (Jun 7, 2013)

Bill_Steele: Thanks for the nice comment. I appreciate the help you gave me with the measurements…I used those to build it before the saw came. I was also noticing that you have what looks like a 4 inch adjustable galvanized fitting for your dust collection. I purchased one at the big box store, but it seems to be a "hair" too small…it doesn't want to slide on easily. Did you have to do anything to get yours on? Is it permanently attached (screws, glue, etc)?

Thanks!


----------



## Bill_Steele (Aug 29, 2013)

HuskerHardwood: You are correct-it's a 4" adjustable 90 degree elbow. I bought it at a big box store in the same place you find HVAC round pipe duct. I guess I got lucky because it fits snugly w/o modifications (e.g. flaring, sanding, taping , etc.). It's a friction fit with the saw DC port. I had some other plastic/PVC fittings but none of them fit very well.

I'm happy with the dust collection setup/effectiveness of this machine. I use an Oneida Mini Gorilla dust collector and it clears everything out. I have a 6" hose with a 6" to 4" reducer at the end where I hook it to the machine.


----------



## HuskerHardwood (Jun 7, 2013)

Bill_Steele: Thanks for the info. The adjustable elbow that I got just will not go on, and I don't know much about working with metal (flaring somehow would probably be the best option). I have a 4 inch plastic "adapter" (like the one I use on the end of my dust collector hose to temporarily connect it to my various tools) that will fit over the dust port on the bandsaw, but I will have to glue it on. Maybe I will try to get a different elbow somewhere else to see if it is slightly larger. I like your idea because I can adjust it where it will work the best.

Thanks!


----------



## ChuckH (Jul 25, 2013)

Going to have to buy a new BS soon and I'm considering this one, or a rikon 325, or grizz 513×2. Any advice is welcome but I have some specific questions for this saw…

For those of you that built bases (very nice btw) for it, was there an existing base that you removed?

Also I primarily want to resaw boards and saw small logs… But I may want to do some scroll work. Is this saw still agile enough to do that (not sure how small smallest blade it will take is)?


----------



## Bill_Steele (Aug 29, 2013)

ChuckH: I have no exp. with those other saws-I think I also considered the Rikon when evaluating the purchase.

There is a base that comes with the 1412, unfortunately it has no wheels (that's a $149 upgrade) or storage space. I didn't have to remove it-it was packed separately (not assembled) in the shipping box.

I think the smallest suggested blade is 1/8". I think the blade range is 3/4" to 1/8" (bandsaw info). Is 1/8" to big for scroll work?


----------



## ChuckH (Jul 25, 2013)

Thanks for the info bill. I wasn't sure how much of that base was the optional part.

As for how small for scrollwork, I don't know : ) but 1/8" sounds like it could do some detail. Any time I've ever tried to cut a curve on my BS I've made a mess of it and had to use the jigsaw. But if I'm getting a nice BS I'd like to try and learn.


----------



## ChuckH (Jul 25, 2013)

Well I'm gonna do it someone pointed me to a woodwerks sale on Laguna. It can't deliver to my house I'll have to load it onto a pickup at the freight depot.

If I can just open it up on the truck bed and assemble it from there, how bad is the assembly going to be? What's the heaviest single part that has to be lifted out?


----------



## brtech (May 26, 2010)

The assembly is pretty simple, but you need a helper. The saw spine, upper and lower wheels and motor are all one piece. The base is in several parts and the table and fence are separate. The recommended way to assemble is to prop up the saw on the spine and assemble the base around it, then tilt up the saw on the base and add the table.

You could do that on the bed of the truck, and then tilt it down to the floor, as long as that's where it ends up, but you need a helper to do that. If you have to carry it inside, then you can uncrate it in the truck, pass the spine assembly down, carry it (2 people) to where it's going and then assemble the base around it as above.

I uncrated mine in the garage, and got a neighbor to help me carry it down to my basement shop. He held the spine while I assembled the base around it. I could have tipped it upright myself, but he was there to help anyway. After that, he went home (with a beer) and I finished the assembly.


----------



## Bill_Steele (Aug 29, 2013)

Everything comes in one big box. The box weighs in at a little over 300 lbs. The entire saw except the base, table, and hardware (e.g. knobs) is pre-assembled. That will be the heaviest part to lift out of the box and I'd guesstimate the weight to be around 200 lbs.


----------



## DustySocksWorkshop (Jan 7, 2018)

Hello all! I signed up after finding this post and the great base cabinets that Bill_Steele and HuskerHardwood built. I just ordered this saw and wanto to make my own base. Could one of you provide me with the measurements of the saw's foot? Thanks in advance!


----------



## DustySocksWorkshop (Jan 7, 2018)

Hello all! I signed up after finding this post and the great base cabinets that Bill_Steele and HuskerHardwood built. I just ordered this saw and wanto to make my own base. Could one of you provide me with the measurements of the saw's foot? Thanks in advance!


----------



## HuskerHardwood (Jun 7, 2013)

LobaLoba: The base of my saw measures about 20 11/16 inches by 13 1/2 inches. Hope that helps, and good luck with your new saw!


----------

